# Perfect Father's Day Gift!



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's my boy Wesley. He was born on June 21st, 2009 at 5:29 pm. He weighed 7 lbs 5 oz. and was 19 in. long.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats!arty:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats Aaron!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Sweet! now you have get a nano tank! Congrats.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Congratulations!

My son was born on my birthday which is a few days after Father's Day (9 years ago today actually).


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great news, Aaron! Congratulations to you and your wife!


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats great. congratulations (bet he never forgets when fathers day is)


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats dude, thank god he doesn't look like you 

a word of advice:
get a 'wee shield' for diaper changes. In 12 years I have yet to get sprayed by a kid, my buddy when we were in school got it right in the mouth. He was not happy. Surprisingly, he's a pediatrician now


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy every minute!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

hooha said:


> Congrats dude, thank god he doesn't look like you
> 
> a word of advice:
> get a 'wee shield' for diaper changes. In 12 years I have yet to get sprayed by a kid, my buddy when we were in school got it right in the mouth. He was not happy. Surprisingly, he's a pediatrician now


Yes, I've discovered the necessity of the wee shield. He hasn't gotten me yet though. 

We can't figure who he looks like. My wife and I both had bald heads for the first two years of our life and then platinum blonde hair as children. He has a full head of dark hair. My sister has really dark hair and her little girl was a blonde baldy. Go figure!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Aaron!! That's just awesome!

Ditto on what Thanh said about needing to get a nano.

-Dave


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sleeping with Daddy. (Don't worry I'm not asleep, just looking down at him)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Aaron! You're right, that is the perfect Father's Day gift. 

What a little cutie too!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations! 

Great photos.

PS...I am a Cobra guy.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Wesley's getting big now.  He's quite time consuming as well in case everyone's wondering where I've been these few months. 

Here's a picture of him "surfing" at the beach a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my!! How he has grown!!! He's so cute. So is he giving you some surfing pointers?..  

Thanks for posting. I've been waiting for an update!


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Hey Aaron, looks like the little guy is the "boss" of you  It seems you got the whole daddy thing packed down already... way to go! :thumbsup: Awesome photo.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's an update on my little man, now 7 months old.


















mmm....bananas and prunes for breakfast.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my what a cutie!!! Those blue eyes are a killer!!

That second one looks like us except with duckweed!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

He looks great, Aaron! I remember cleaning many a high chair.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh look how cute! 

You must be one proud Daddy!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

heh heh soon he'll be old enough to pick up his very own safty scaping tweezers 
ROFL


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Hey Aaron, its good to hear from you. Great looking kid!







That looks like the beginning of many messes to come. Just remember to take a deep breath and count to 10 :biggrin:


----------

